# Force 10 tonight



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

In the irish sea.

Anyone off from the North Sea or Over Biscay?

TM


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

For those who prefer to remain on dry land during rough seas take a look at the following link
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beaufort_scale
The picture showing the sea state for Storm Force 12 was taken on board BP tanker British Wye on 4th February 1985 by Capt J. Thomson
I was 3rd Officer on board at the time and we were en route from Milford Haven to Boston, USA.
Needless to say it was the worst weather I ever saw in over 10 years at sea!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no! thank goodness 8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Force*

That is Scary Hymerman

I can only claim a bad Force 10 in the North Sea coming back from Norway as a Passenger.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

oh no

my worst nightmare is to be in the middle of the sea alone

and that is a calm sea

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No but we are currently parked feet from a remote beach in Normandy near Cherbourg and it's getting a bit wild. It was calm when we got here but the waves are now crashing so close the vans shanking

just going to have a look. It's not a spring tide an all is it?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

barryd said:


> No but we are currently parked feet from a remote beach in Normandy near Cherbourg and it's getting a bit wild. It was calm when we got here but the waves are now crashing so close the vans shanking
> 
> just going to have a look. It's not a spring tide an all is it?


Hi,

The tide was very high in Chester at the end of last week so have a look for the last high tide mark.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's a bit dark out there but I can see the surf. Getting quite windy.


----------



## Gaggsy (Jul 5, 2010)

the irish sea haha thats one of the downsides of living in the isle of man to get to the uk we have to make the crossing so it helps if ya have good sea legs


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> It's a bit dark out there but I can see the surf. Getting quite windy.


so you're not booked on the tunnel then, Barry? :lol: 8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Gaggsy said:


> the irish sea haha thats one of the downsides of living in the isle of man to get to the uk we have to make the crossing so it helps if ya have good sea legs


Well you have Threee !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Booked on the Cherbourg to Portsmouth ferry Wednesday afternoon. Don't tell me it's going to be cancelled and wr have to stay in France! 

currently at n49.70631 w1.87801 if you want to google earth or map it. Stunning bay but vey close to the sea.

High tide Cherbourg is 23:34 so t should be as high as it's going to get soon. If I dog update the thread in 45 min send a chopper.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Just driven past some of the Blackpool Illuminations and one of the tableaux (big panels at Bispham end) has blown down in half!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Still here. Going to sleep now. Hope kontikis float


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Booked on the Cherbourg to Portsmouth ferry Wednesday afternoon. Don't tell me it's going to be cancelled and wr have to stay in France!
> 
> currently at n49.70631 w1.87801 if you want to google earth or map it. Stunning bay but vey close to the sea.
> 
> High tide Cherbourg is 23:34 so t should be as high as it's going to get soon. If I dog update the thread in 45 min send a chopper.


should be a bit calmer by Weds, it's quite pleasant here at the moment :!: 
It's been great seeing your posts from all over the place in the last few months Barry, you've obviously had a super time. Are you doing another one next year?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that BM. It was a wild night. We didn't get flooded or swept away but there is sea weed up to the van wheels.

The Cherbourg peninsula is wilding heaven, might post about it later.

Don't know what the future holds. Been a lot of talk about full timing but there always is.

I can't bring myself to think about the true cost of this adventure but stuff it. Memories to last a life time. If we never do it again at least in later life I can look back dribbling away in the nursing home and smile at what we did when we were young(ish) and stupid.

Ideally I want to venture further afield and write about it. Russia or Africa. What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Barry, well its a lovely morning here in Poole have a look at http://www.weather-file.com/portland/ that will give you an up to the minute look at the wind this side of Le Chanel
cheers
Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that BM. It was a wild night. We didn't get flooded or swept away but there is sea weed up to the van wheels.

The Cherbourg peninsula is wilding heaven, might post about it later.

Don't know what the future holds. Been a lot of talk about full timing but there always is.

I can't bring myself to think about the true cost of this adventure but stuff it. Memories to last a life time. If we never do it again at least in later life I can look back dribbling away in the nursing home and smile at what we did when we were young(ish) and stupid.

Ideally I want to venture further afield and write about it. Russia or Africa. What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cyclonic*

Biscay had a Cyclonic Force 9 today with thunder and lighting!

Guess that may put some off future crossings.

TM


----------

